
Gimp-ML – Machine Learning Python plugins for GIMP - Hard_Space
https://github.com/kritiksoman/GIMP-ML
======
stared
I think we are on the first steps of a very interesting road related to using
DL for image processing:

\- Automatically cutting a person or an object
[https://www.remove.bg/](https://www.remove.bg/)

\- Turning 2d photos in 3d perspective videos
[https://shihmengli.github.io/3D-Photo-
Inpainting/](https://shihmengli.github.io/3D-Photo-Inpainting/)

\- Artistic style transfer for videos
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU)

\- Super-resolution for old games [https://www.resetera.com/threads/ai-neural-
networks-being-us...](https://www.resetera.com/threads/ai-neural-networks-
being-used-to-generate-hq-textures-for-older-games-you-can-do-it-
yourself.88272/)

Etc, etc.

~~~
amelius
There are lots of great image processing algorithms also outside of DL. Search
for "Siggraph" on youtube. If only these algorithms were easily accessible as
plugins in GIMP ...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGGRAPH](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGGRAPH)

~~~
Azrael3000
Unfortunately writing a paper about implementing your new fancy algorithm (TM)
in GIMP is hardly ever successful, so many of those die in some git repo.

------
ubercow13
Highly compressed Youtube videos don't really seem like a good medium by which
to demonstrate an image scaling algorithm..

~~~
monkpit
75% of the length of some of the videos is just waiting for the plugin to
process the image... seems like before/after pics would be a better way to
demo the plugin effects.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
Yep, and it doesn't show pixel 1:1 or with 800% or 1600% zoom against NN,
linear, bicubic which sort of give you an idea of how good the SR effect is.

Sure I can download it on my PC and test it, but honestly I'd rather pick and
old paper and implement my own version that runs faster and I can
programatically apply it over sets of images if I want to.

Not bragging, I've been meaning to do this "when I have spare time" and since
lockdown I've been busier than ever /facepalm

Since my use case calls for running in CPU (for the moment at least) I was
looking on a few architectures that are more CPU-friendly (smaller net, not as
many convolutions) than GANs.

------
tchaffee
I think the plugins are very interesting. The videos demoing the features are
pretty annoying. I can turn down the music, but most of the video is sat there
waiting for the effect to finish. That should be skipped. More importantly,
that gray out effect to highlight the cursor is way too heavy. It made me lose
the context of where it is in GIMP and was very confusing. I would hope most
people are like me and only need a some subtle highlighting to track the
cursor rather than hitting us over the head with it and losing the surrounding
context.

~~~
edjrage
Agreed. Maybe we could come up with some ML thingie to solve this? :O)

------
balnaphone
It's great that the author has posted running code, so others can try it out
and learn from it. That is great.

To run this code on debian, I had to install python2, python2 pip, python2
virtualenv, and the gimp-python plugin. The init code for the plugin dumps
around 1GB of cache files into your ~/.cache directory, mostly in
~/.cache/pip/http , which then get built into a virtualenv in the git tree for
the project.

Unfortunately there is no obvious license, so nobody can build on it directly,
although some of the underlying codes have permissive licenses.

I tried out the super-resolution plugin on several test images; it didn't give
good results. Motion deblurring had problems also. Both worked poorly on
dealing with input compression artifacts, and on dealing with blurry low-
resolution inputs. Both performed reasonably well on relatively clear high-
resolution inputs (and where I already knew that blind deconvolution could
easily recover the blur kernel), with no obvious artifacts in the output.

------
pachico
By watching the videos I'm sure I'm not grasping the magnitude of what this
plugin achieves. I'll try to do some tests myself. If it is as good as
advertised, then congratulations, very impressive!

------
carapace
The videos should show before/after for a longer time and without the fancy
transition (which makes it harder to see the difference.)

Other than that, wow, cool!

------
buildbot
I really wanted to do this with rawtherapee! I'm glad someone else beat me too
it, I can't wait to try this out.

------
econcon
these days people have lots of insecurity about their looks and voice, we must
make software which let people hide their real voice and manipulate their own
face to something they consider more attractive.

Not only this, all people should work from home. That will make the body
language dominance thing disappear and the people who have good brain will get
chance to come forward (the real meritocracy)

